# Vektorgrafik in Word importieren



## Kai_Jack (4. November 2005)

Hi Leute,

kann man in irgendeiner Wordversion eine Vektorgrafik importieren mit dem Format

Test.vgf   ?


Grüße an Alle


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. November 2005)

Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich das Programm zu nennen, das diese Datei erzeugt haben soll. Mal zu erzählen was schon ausprobiert wurde um es zu importieren (evtl. schon in ein anderes Format konvertieren können).

Dann würde ich die CT 22/2005 empfehlen, dort gibt es einen Test zwischen M$ Office und Openoffice - nebenbei wird da erwähnt welche Formate M$ Office importieren kann:
BMP, EMF, WMF, JPG, PNG, PCT, CDR, EPS, TIF und ein paar andere Formate.

.vgf sagt mir gar nichts und ist mir auch aus keiner Office Version bekannt.


----------



## Kai_Jack (4. November 2005)

Hi, das Programm heisst Inkscape. Es ist frei verfügbar. 
Sorry das Format ist nicht das obige, habe mich vertan.


*.svg

Es kann in BMP konvertieren, aber nach Import in Word sieht das zum kotzen aus, dass ist ganz miese Quali.

Gruß Jack


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. November 2005)

Ah, sehr schön. Ein weiterer Inkscape Nutzer 

Du kannst mit Inkscape in das .eps-Format speichern. Das beherrscht M$ Office ohne Probleme.


----------



## Kai_Jack (4. November 2005)

DAS IST GEEEIIIILLLLL 


Du nutzt das auch ? Hey, habe vorhin was gesucht weil ich für meine Diplomarbeit sehr gute Bildquali brauche, und Word und Openoffice, naja die Maloptionen sind dürftig.


Noch eine:

Hast du schonmal in OpenOffice ein Inhaltsverzeichnis gemacht oder weist du wo man ein bestehendes runterladen kann, wenn ich mein Wordinhaltsverzeichnis importe mit OOffice dann erkennt er das nur als text.


Gruß Jack


----------



## Kai_Jack (4. November 2005)

Sorry,

habe das speichern gemacht, aber er zeigt nur diesen Text an:

Diese Datei wird an einem POSTSCRIPTDRUCKER gedruckt. Aber nicht an anderen Druckern.
Das Bild fehlt


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. November 2005)

Ja, ich nutze Inkscape im professionellen Bereich (ich komme da mit den Pfadwerkzeugen besser zurecht und arbeite schneller als im Illustrator).



> Diese Datei wird an einem POSTSCRIPTDRUCKER gedruckt. Aber nicht an anderen Druckern. Das Bild fehlt


Den Fehler kann ich bei mir nicht reproduzieren. Aber auch bei mir wird die EPS-Datei nicht im OO-Dokument dargestellt. Openoffice hat vermutlich leichte Probleme mit Inkscape-Eps (oder generell, noch nicht getestet). JPG und PNG funktionieren in OpenOffice aber hervorragend. Mit Tipps zu M$ Office kann ich nicht dienen, das habe ich schon lange Zeit nicht mehr auf dem Rechner.

Im OpenOffice ist es auch einfach Inhaltsverzeichnisse zu erstellen. Das habe ich mal für eine Diplomarbeit meines Cousins verwendet und gleich als PDF gespeichert. Es funktioniert wie bei M$ Office. Du mußt nur die Überschriften-Vorlagen verwenden, damit diese erkannt werden. Beim Importieren von nativen Worddokumenten muss ich leider passen. Das habe ich bisher nicht gebraucht und weiß daher nicht ob OpenOffice damit vielleicht Probleme hat.


----------

